# Fast taping crew on You Tube



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Say what you want about this crew, they have a system that works well for them and they do it pretty quick. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Nightmare to spotlight. But hey maybe they don't spotlight.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nightmare to spotlight. But hey maybe they don't spotlight.


What do you mean? Why would it be hard to spotlight?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nightmare to spotlight. But hey maybe they don't spotlight.


Don't imagine the video showed everything they did. But not so sure I agree it would be a nightmare.  A quick lightcheck and a few touchups and move on. But hey they sure got the tapes on fast didn't they?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought they were doing alright.
Every body had their job and did it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeez the guy runs a bazooka almost as good as 2 buck - welcome back 2 buck hope you had a good xmas.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Good , fast, but ....*

Yes they are really good on tape but it looks way too much sanding .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

that's a old vid I posted up on here a long time ago. And if you notice, the captain brought it to everyone's attention that, it's a north star tube their running, and even the one in the back ground looks like a DM. But they say Columbia taper.

If someone is chasing me (or 2 guys) I will go about that speed on the flats. Except I don't stop at the corners, I run it around and let the wiper slice the tape, and I run over the receptacles too. The angles I do slower. I'm more about accuracy with them, so I will drop and feed the tube for long runs on Horizontals (not short ones). Plus I like my horizontals rolled out before I do the upright ones. Aids in the finish of the 3 ways

Also I'm a pre-fill nut also, so depending on weather they used nails or screws , all nails on flats or in angles get a fill 1st, Upright bevells get a fill in angles, along with butt joints and any gaps or un-even board, unless it's student housing:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think when the say Columbia they mean the country. Thats my thought on it anyway (check out some of the other videos posted by the same guy). The Captain wont like the way they do it cause they use 12 inch boxes! :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Jeez the guy runs a bazooka almost as good as 2 buck - welcome back 2 buck hope you had a good xmas.


I had xmas off, was back at work today, and all I did was fix.

There was no way I could go at that speed with the clown show working with me right now. All I would do, is go back into a room and give this look:blink: of you guys aren't done yet. Then at one point my son said lets "GO THERE OLD MAN !!!!!" So I turned on the rocket jets for 2 rooms of flats, I thought he was going to cry:thumbup:

But then today, I had to fix butt tapes that were wiped down one side and not the other. Who to hell wipes a butt tape down one side


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> But then today, I had to fix butt tapes that were wiped down one side and not the other. Who to hell wipes a butt tape down one side


Oh Dear, can't say I ever heard of anyone wiping butt tapes that way. Better tell them to put the doobies away. :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nightmare to spotlight. But hey maybe they don't spotlight.


don't know what it looks like till paint


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't see anything wrong with how the taper was ran, seemed clean enough and accurate enough to get the job done. As far as everything else goes, it's hard to tell with it being a low quality vid. It did seem like he was missing some stuff with the sander though.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with how the taper was ran, seemed clean enough and accurate enough to get the job done. As far as everything else goes, it's hard to tell with it being a low quality vid. It did seem like he was missing some stuff with the sander though.


geuss it comes to video quality


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Video*

2 buck you should post a video , ill be glad to see your work :thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> 2 buck you should post a video , ill be glad to see your work :thumbup:


He is going in slow motion for demonstration, but here he is: :jester::jester:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Euh....*

Do i need to say more ....:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Do i need to say more ....:whistling2:


Well there you had it, the infamous 2buck (and 2buckjr) in action. :w00t:

Must have been a slow day. :blink:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never understood how people can load the butt joints with flatboxes. I have given it a whirl once or twice myself (with zero success) and I always end up hand bombing them out. Do you guys go over them twice with the boxes, then once by hand? I have heard so many different ways of doing it too, one guy says you go down either side of the tape for first coat, then you run around after and fill in the middle by hand, then another guy goes first coat just one pass down the middle, and on second coat he just goes on either side of that, do any of you guys do it with boxes or are you like me and just do it up by hand?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

MacDry said:


> I have never understood how people can load the butt joints with flatboxes. I have given it a whirl once or twice myself (with zero success) and I always end up hand bombing them out. Do you guys go over them twice with the boxes, then once by hand? I have heard so many different ways of doing it too, one guy says you go down either side of the tape for first coat, then you run around after and fill in the middle by hand, then another guy goes first coat just one pass down the middle, and on second coat he just goes on either side of that, do any of you guys do it with boxes or are you like me and just do it up by hand?


I've always had trouble getting them flat using the box method so I usually end up doing them by hand.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

we 8inch the middle 10 and 12inch the sides then 14 inch hand trowl the last coat comes out real good.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> He is going in slow motion for demonstration, but here he is: :jester::jester:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck



:beta1:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> He is going in slow motion for demonstration, but here he is: :jester::jester:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck


Can you believe 2buck let 2bjr get out the door with that zook,:jester: he kept the gold one , I can't remember the name of it.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Say what you want about this crew, they have a system that works well for them and they do it pretty quick. I like it. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpljwt4syTw&feature=fvw


 I don't know..:whistling2:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Lloydnz said:


> we 8inch the middle 10 and 12inch the sides then 14 inch hand trowl the last coat comes out real good.


 So all said and done, you have 4 coats of mud on your butt joints.....? Damn well better come out nice then eh? lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

MacDry said:


> I have never understood how people can load the butt joints with flatboxes. I have given it a whirl once or twice myself (with zero success) and I always end up hand bombing them out. Do you guys go over them twice with the boxes, then once by hand? I have heard so many different ways of doing it too, one guy says you go down either side of the tape for first coat, then you run around after and fill in the middle by hand, then another guy goes first coat just one pass down the middle, and on second coat he just goes on either side of that, do any of you guys do it with boxes or are you like me and just do it up by hand?


 The problem with doing butts with a box is this,,, the box is only gonna give you so much mud,its pre-determined. Therefore, if the butt NEEDS a heavy fill,, it will take multiple passes with the box. In other words,,, you can't "load" a butt with a box.

So,,,,yes, if the butts are "up",, yes a box can do em fine. IF the hangers didn't find or "make" "up" butts,, then just do em by hand


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I don't know..:whistling2:


 I do it just like that, with a few exceptions. 

One being,,, in this video AND 2bucks video,,,they wiped the tape with a 6" knife. I have gotten alot of grief about talking about a 7" knife here,,,lol. When I wipe tape with a 7" knife,,, I don't have to make EXTRA passes to get the crap off that slid around my 6" knife,,like thiers and 2buckjr's did. 

Just saying ya know.

One thing to remember about these videos,,, they are not trying to make it into the "pretty tapers hall of fame". Why does 2buck not cut the tape as he goes around the room on the flats????? Cause its faster and in the end it don't matter. Sure its differant than what your used to,,, but is it wrong???? I don't think so.

Git-R-Done


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It takes me less time to cut the tape in the angle running flats than it does my bazooka man to stop, cut and restart. So, we don't cut it with the taper, either.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> It takes me less time to cut the tape in the angle running flats than it does my bazooka man to stop, cut and restart. So, we don't cut it with the taper, either.


 That to me sounds kinda lazy IMO, not cuttin the tape. I would think its much faster to cut with tube than to cut while wipin. The guy in vid was cittin and he was flyin. We wipe with an 8" knife. That was impressive :thumbsup: (guy on tube)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It only took them 8 minutes and 24 seconds to tape, put the beads on, fill with a ten inch and skim with a twelve inch and sand out. They'd be fast. Used 20 minute easy sand, I guess. :blink:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't cut the tape either not lazy way faster, and esp on long tape runs if you get a tape wave (when wiping)that's about to wrinkle you just push tape in the corner with your knife flat and the wave goes bye bye:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

mudslingercor said:


> I don't cut the tape either not lazy way faster, and esp on long tape runs if you get a tape wave (when wiping)that's about to wrinkle you just push tape in the corner with your knife flat and the wave goes bye bye:thumbsup:


I agree with you. I don't see it as lazy. Just my opinion about the guys taping on the video. They seem a bit unorganized. Running all over the place. Fast, yes. I feel we are just as fast with one guy running the tube an me wiping down. We don't jump back and forth. Too mnay wasted steps. Get on the wall and stay on that wall and follow it all around the house. No walking all over the place. Hitting a joint here and there. Too easy to miss stuff.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The problem with doing butts with a box is this,,, the box is only gonna give you so much mud,its pre-determined. Therefore, if the butt NEEDS a heavy fill,, it will take multiple passes with the box. In other words,,, you can't "load" a butt with a box.
> 
> So,,,,yes, if the butts are "up",, yes a box can do em fine. IF the hangers didn't find or "make" "up" butts,, then just do em by hand


Speaking of butt joints....today, as I was throwing top coat on I had a delightful surprise......EVERY butt was either perfectly flat or slightly hollow :clap:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Speaking of butt joints....today, as I was throwing top coat on I had a delightful surprise......EVERY butt was either perfectly flat or slightly hollow :clap:


good for you I did box butt then flashed a coat over, then coated butts and today I had a looksee and was not happy







sooooo I ran butts agin, hey did you guys know if you run 4







coats it really looks flat


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Do i need to say more ....:whistling2:


You will half to play video in 8x fast forward speed, to see normal rate of speed.:thumbup:

But since your a Montreal Canadiens fan, you might half to play video in super slow motion, to grasp what is being taught:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pffffff*

I said that because i ask a video Of you and i receive it , it wasn't about the video itself ... Matter of fact , i will try that to not cut the tape before the corner, so thanks for the tip !!! And don't get to cocky because your leafs are in front of us , its gonna turn , leafs won't be able to continue at that pace for the rest Of the seasons ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I said that because i ask a video Of you and i receive it , it wasn't about the video itself ... Matter of fact , i will try that to not cut the tape before the corner, so thanks for the tip !!! And don't get to cocky because your leafs are in front of us , its gonna turn , leafs won't be able to continue at that pace for the rest Of the seasons ...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> And don't get to cocky because your leafs are in front of us , its gonna turn , leafs won't be able to continue at that pace for the rest Of the seasons ...


Hey machinemud - 2 buck tells me he gave up recently on the Losing Leafs and has swithed his alegience to the Edmonton Oilers. :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> good for you I did box butt then flashed a coat over, then coated butts and today I had a looksee and was not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: Yeah, I've found that butts look reeeeaaal nice when you hit them 4 times:blink: I'm used to butts that need 4 ft. of float........I was grateful to have some easy ones for a change.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Classmate*

I have to save this child, he his surround of morons!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Butt joint*

For me , to make perfect butt joint, what works for me is on the taping coat , filling both side of the butt with a curved trowel , and on the second cOat , one pass in the middle with a regular 12 inch trowel . Et voila !! Ready to sand and they are always leveld ! 2 step its all i need


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> For me , to make perfect butt joint, what works for me is on the taping coat , filling both side of the butt with a curved trowel , and on the second cOat , one pass in the middle with a regular 12 inch trowel . Et voila !! Ready to sand and they are always leveld ! 2 step its all i need


Is that with all purpose mud on both coats, or are you mixing muds? Sounds easy but if mixing muds thought it would be a bit trickier to sand smooth.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

machinemud said:


> For me , to make perfect butt joint, what works for me is on the taping coat , filling both side of the butt with a curved trowel , and on the second cOat , one pass in the middle with a regular 12 inch trowel . Et voila !! Ready to sand and they are always leveld ! 2 step its all i need


Wow, I just don't feel right unless I put at least 4 coats on. Often I try to get 5 or 6. It only takes but a few minutes to coat all six or eight butts in the average house, not including the small ones over doors and windows. Those hide easy enough anyway. Very little sanding by the time I'm done with them, I'd rather spend the extra few minutes coating rather than sanding


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I have never understood how people can load the butt joints with flatboxes. I have given it a whirl once or twice myself (with zero success) and I always end up hand bombing them out. Do you guys go over them twice with the boxes, then once by hand? I have heard so many different ways of doing it too, one guy says you go down either side of the tape for first coat, then you run around after and fill in the middle by hand, then another guy goes first coat just one pass down the middle, and on second coat he just goes on either side of that, do any of you guys do it with boxes or are you like me and just do it up by hand?


either way works Mcdry depends on how you set your boxes, the old days Columbia did not have a brass blade holder on their boxes and when you set a new blade you slid a penny down center of blade holder and that is where the crown was set at, gave you lotsa control with the numbers on the adjuster, wide open after that for buts, for some reason you just answered my question on why cause I have had quite the time just box'n em lately, I broke my old blade holder and when I ordered one I got brass, did not like the flex in it ever, but I run last coat by hand giving me a 3 coat butt:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Curved trowrl*

I use machinemud by cgc ( or usg) when you do both side with the curved trowel , never add water , make sure to not touch the tape , after that a smooth coat with machinemud , little bit of water and smooth pass on the tape , it take a little practice but rarely i have to pass more than 2 time on the butt joint . I tried a lot of curved trowel and the marshalltown are the best .


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

25 years ago i was twice as fast as them .i never looked back and i bet they don,t either.now i,m 1/2 ass fast and cant see back !!


----------

